# Sibo Test



## Amber333 (Sep 13, 2004)

Hello,

I'm supposed to take a Sibo Breath test tomorrow morning. I was reading the directions and saw that I can't take Magnesium Hydroxide for a week prior to the test. I've been take Magnesium Oxide. Is that the same thing? I'm assuming it is.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I don't know but I found this article:

http://www.livestrong.com/article/472107-magnesium-hydroxide-vs-magnesium-oxide/


----------



## Amber333 (Sep 13, 2004)

Thank you for the help.


----------

